# 2.11.605.3 battery roll call



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all.

I haven't seen much of anything about the newest HTC update and battery life.

Any of you 2.11.605.3 users, feel free to post your battery life. I know the OTA is was just recently made official, but this ROM has been around for a while.

When posting, please state:
-ROM
-kernel
-4g/3g/wifi

Thanks!


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

battery life is still sorta crappy on 4g.

cm7
omfgb kernel


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> battery life is still sorta crappy on 4g.





skinien said:


> When posting, please state:
> -ROM
> -kernel
> -4g/3g/wifi
> ...


.



ROM: CM7 (I know it's not the 2.11.605.3 base but I'm using it's radio so I figured I'd chime in)
Kernel: Imoseyon leanKernel 3.7.1
3G for about 95% of the time used yesterday with a hint of WiFi

Yesterday on the extended battery I was at 15+ hours with 65% battery left.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I just installed the patch for Bamf forever and I had to switch to the .627 cdma cause the .906 was draining even on stand by. Haven't really tried 4g but on the new radio less that 10 hours which I'm used to 15 to 20

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

